# Recommended wheel refurbs in Bristol ?



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anybody know of a trusted wheel refurbishment company in Bristol ?

The reason I ask is because the 'Chimps' who fitted my rear disks last year made a pigs ear of removing the centre caps and nicked the lacquer. As the wheels are machine cut, the slightest nick can cause havoc.....and the 'trails' (which have been 'okay') are starting to get bigger  

I was thinking about getting another set of wheels, but to be honest, with all the responses I got previously when I put up a poll off what wheels to get next, it seems as though I should stick with the ones I got. I do quite like 'em myself, it's just the pain with the machine-cut finish that they have.

So, I was considering getting all four refurbed, as none off 'em have been kerbed, and maybe finished in something like a hyper-silver this time, as the machine-cut finish will just have to go with plenty of coats of the 'new' colour (so I don't get the same problem recurring).....plus, I wanna keep the gunmetal inner rim finish too.

So, it's a bit off a tall order, but thought it would be good to find out how much this'll cost, and who's gonna be the best refurb company in Bristol.

Any suggestions/recommendations ? :thumb:


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.wheelstyles.co.uk/

From what I've heard Andy is a real perfectionist and does a fantastic job.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Kron said:


> http://www.wheelstyles.co.uk/
> 
> From what I've heard Andy is a real perfectionist and does a fantastic job.


Ooooh....cool....thanks for that matey :thumb:

I'll have to give him a bell, and find out how much it'll cost, and what magic he can conjur up.

Thanks again


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I had my wheels refurbed down at Protyre, who send them off to Pristine alloys. They did a really good job considering the state that they were in. Had a refurb on all 4 wheels with a diamond cut edge.

However 14 months on, an probably only about 6kmiles... using P21 wheel cleaning solution, anyway the rears are starting to signs that the lacquer is breaking down, so might contact these guys as well. The fronts havent gone like this... just the rears..

Heres a few pics of how they look(ed)


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

mattchubb1 said:


> I had my wheels refurbed down at Protyre, who send them off to Pristine alloys. They did a really good job considering the state that they were in. Had a refurb on all 4 wheels with a diamond cut edge.
> 
> However 14 months on, an probably only about 6kmiles... using P21 wheel cleaning solution, anyway the rears are starting to signs that the lacquer is breaking down, so might contact these guys as well. The fronts havent gone like this... just the rears..


They look real good - does Protyre supply you with another set of wheels for the period that they're gone to Pristine ?

I was thinking about just going hyper-silver / hi-powered silver on the blades this time, as all I can imagine is the lacquer will eventually start to peel again if I stick to the machine-cut finish. It's just the slightest nick in the lacquer, and you're pretty much stuffed with a machine/diamond cut finish.

I could eventually kill two birds with one stone if I get 'em refurbed, as I want spacers fitted too (when I get around to buying 'em that is).


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments on my wheels, i am still really pleased with them, but like you said one little nick in them - and that can be it...

As for the extra set of wheels - yeah i've seen they have offered that, however i was fortunate enough to have bought the set of wheels that i wanted refurbed, so i didn't need to worry about them, as i just had the existing ones on the car.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

fancy seeing a few familar faces or names ;-)

dave, any pics of the original wheel state?

matt, these wheels look fab in the flesh and state they were in before yikes!

as for protyre, (dave, rhod_tt had used them, but after 2 years or something he said the laquer started to bubble, with water getting underneath them and peeling back, so he's tried else where), but looking at matts the work looks good.

wheelstyles is suppose to be good. i tried to email him with some pics of some other wheels (see other topic of mine), but not got back to me yet. he did email me great quotes back in 2007 and possible better than protyre rates.

dave, matt. as there are three of us looking for wheel work in bristol and andy has been recommended at wheelstyles, we should try and get a little group buy together to get a little discount or something ;-)


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

p.s. dave, did you ring andy, any reply?


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

yep - i would be up for that  only looking for the two rear ones to be freshen up a bit


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

will PM kriminal to point him to this thread ;-)


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

p1tse said:


> p.s. dave, did you ring andy, any reply?


I left an e:mail on his site, but haven't had any response as yet.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

me too, i've left an email but no response, but from the past (i.e. a year ago, he did respond). mines been over 2 weeks now.

see my other wheel topic, all i want is a touch up so the kerb markings don't look as bad. 

think, matt just wants two of his rears fresh'd up before it gets worse on the polish and lifting laquer. 

as i have both your emails, i can try and send andy another email with all three copied in to show our local interest. 

share your thoughts here, and if that's cool. will try to do that later or late in the weekend?

if we do, matt, can you send me a pic of your wheel and what you want doing?

same for dave, although reading it sounds you want a full refurb. but at least we can share our interest to him


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

p1tse said:


> me too, i've left an email but no response, but from the past (i.e. a year ago, he did respond). mines been over 2 weeks now.
> 
> see my other wheel topic, all i want is a touch up so the kerb markings don't look as bad.
> 
> ...


Yeah, sounds like a good plan. The only prob I have is no pics off the wheels at the moment, and the weather doesn't look good the weekend....although knowing me, I'll still be washing and waxing under the carport the weekend.

If I can get a good close-up, I'll drop a couple of pics on here. But in general it is gonna be a complete refurb for all 4 to get rid off the machine-cut finish, and aim for more hyper/hi-powered silver blades, keeping the inners gunmetal.

If the price is gonna be too high, I'll have to re-think about whether it's worth keeping the rims, or going for a completely different set.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

that's fair enough.

get a few links on what you want the alloys to look on the outside. the gunmetal/ darker inside looks great.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

for reference refurbs can be quite expensive. i think in general it's about £70-100 for a full refurb but depends on finish you want. but then you only want the spokes done, it could be cheaper.

one advice to all is stay away from chips away near filton. a friend used them to repair all four wheels. something like £50+vat each and they didn't even take the wheels off the car. they rubbed the bad marks and kerbs down so smoother and not as rough, didn't fill it back in and probably spray can'd it. 

well i wasn't impressed with that amount of money spent, as a full refurb could be had. 

should give you an indication on price for refurb i guess, and if you want to keep them or get others etc.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Just spotted this thread. Did you get anywhere with the group discount idea? 
They're local to me and seem highly rated by a lot of people; they quoted me £70/wheel (16") a few months ago although I've not had the spare cash to pay for the full set of four that I want doing since. 

Might be interested in joining you if there's any chance of a respectable discount.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Message for Patch :

Here's some pics, so you can see what I'm up against. I had the camera set with flash on so you could get a REAL good look, but in daylight it is less obvious, but still pees me off :

Rear Driver's wheel :









Close up :









Rear Passenger wheel (couldn't get a close-up due to awkwardness under the car-port) :










And a picture of the bonnet to show you why you need that machine polisher   :


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

jim, was that a full refurb cost? also was that a quote on email or direct? as myself and reading from kriminal, we've not had a response on email. we've not got anywhere with it for now.

kriminal, i see what you mean. there doesn't seem an easy way getting the caps off on yours, so i guess probably was the garage, but then i'm not too sure how to get them off. but seems a few marks, if it was perfect before. i'm guessing it looks the laquer on top surface on the polish finish. they do look fab on yours though. 

your a big tease, but that looks amazing. as i remember some swirl marks when i first met you


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

^That was for a full refurb - I spoke to someone on the 'phone. Might be worth giving them a call if they're not replying to emails. Only down the road from me so it seemed convenient as I understand that they like to do a good job and don't necessarily turn things around immediately (i.e. it's not, i don't think, a 'drive in - drive out' service).


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

p1tse said:


> kriminal, i see what you mean. there doesn't seem an easy way getting the caps off on yours, so i guess probably was the garage, but then i'm not too sure how to get them off. but seems a few marks, if it was perfect before. i'm guessing it looks the laquer on top surface on the polish finish. they do look fab on yours though.
> 
> your a big tease, but that looks amazing. as i remember some swirl marks when i first met you


Hey Patch,

Fancy putting a bid in for my rims ?.....I could be changing shortly, if the price is right 

Drop me a line if you're interested


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

kriminal, i'm good thanks. but nice choice on new wheels, so i guess no need for refurb (assuming you brought what i think you have)

jim, thanks. would be good if i had time to pop round with the wheels. on the phone is a little hard to describe, so hope they pick up email


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i've had a response from andy at wheelstyles. he's had computer problems hence the slow reply. i've asked if there is a chace of discount with a few party interests ;-)


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

ok just a quick update on my rear alloys... and why they need redoing! dont know why - but one side has gone really dark underneath the lacquer.... and on the other side the lacquer is lifting up (think its lacquer )


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

if it's polished it should be ok, polish it back and re laquer maybe, but i'm no expert. 

anyone else? as might be going to visit andy @ wheelstyles soon. 

any requests so i can look into discounts if possible?


----------

